# ID please help !



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

This serra was identified as a Rhom, though there are several people who think different about it. Some say it's a compressus or an altuvei ??

Could you give me a final conclusion







??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I got to say is a Compressus.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a GDR to me

def not compressus, so what he has one bar


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom IMO


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

lol









so it's truely a difficult identification


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

need better side shots, including the whole fish from head to tail, without anything in the way.

Randy
CFB


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll do my best 
the fish is very shy


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it might be the unidentified species that Frank is currently working twith. It is like a rhom in jaw structure but body similar to compressus group fish. It also has a lot of yellow pigmentation in the pics I have seen.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think its a compressus based on those pics. I don't think its one of those unknowns because the unknowns don't have bars below the lateral line which this one clearly does.


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are some new pics ..
Id was hard to take them, so sorry for the bad quality and blurred window...


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

im not sure if hes a rhom.... the red on him makes me think not... could be compress.. how big is he roughly?


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

rone said:


> im not sure if hes a rhom.... the red on him makes me think not... could be compress.. how big is he roughly?


He is 12 centimeters long (dont know the inches)


----------

